# New UI



## Kiszka (Jan 15, 2010)

So, I hear from Twitter that the UI (User Interface?) is being updated.
If you haven't already seen it, the screenshot is here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/546166/fa/page-rev-2.0.png
I was sorta wondering what exactly is going to go along with all this. (Twitter's update just wanted opinions.)
Is anything else being updated? Do we have a choice on this?

And for everyone else, what do you think of it? Do you want FA to be updated?

Personally I like it the way it is. It does look *amazing* I have to admit but.. idk, I don't really want FA to change. I love the way it is right now.


[sub]sorry if this post is in the wrong area...[/sub]


----------



## Sigilgoat (Jan 15, 2010)

I personally don't like all the colored buttons and jazz.

I do like the focus being on the ART instead of a user's profile, that's nice :3

The shouts look good, not jarring.

I don't like the little orange FA logo, I don't think it fits in with the grey, blue and green that is already the color theme. I also wonder what will happen to the little ads, only the larger banner is shown


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 15, 2010)

Sigilgoat said:


> I personally don't like all the colored buttons and jazz.
> 
> I do like the focus being on the ART instead of a user's profile, that's nice :3
> 
> ...


Ew, no, I don't like the logo either.
Idk, maybe they are planning on subscriptions like dA, that disable ads?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

It really does look better


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the banner.

Can't really say much for anything else.  :|


----------



## willyums (Jan 15, 2010)

Mostly, I think the colors look bland. Of course, an exciting layout can draw away from the art. Gray doesn't frame artwork very well, though, being a mid-range darkness. I'd recommend black around the artwork with a thin white border(on the artwork pages), and black with white text for that dark header with the user icon and watch button. The rounded corners add to the blandness somehow. I like the sharpness of the corners of the current layout, although I think if the corners had a smaller radius on the rounding, that would make it feel more solid while still having some style.
All around, it looks "Standard Web 2.0".

The layout is great, however. Everything is organized with related stuff(profile info all together) and the art is better at the top. I like that "favorite dradles" info area(heh), but am hoping that is there ONLY for the previews.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a lot more streamlined looking and the buttons are easier to find, rather than hiding in the corner by the ads. The fact that the submit artwork button is highlighted makes it nice too. Also, the artist's page layout is much better. It brings more focus on the artwork galleries rather than having to scroll through a potential mile of junk crammed in the profile info box reminiscent to an annoying 16 year-old girl's myspace page.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 15, 2010)

willyums said:


> Mostly, I think the colors look bland. Of course, an exciting layout can draw away from the art. Gray doesn't frame artwork very well, though, being a mid-range darkness. I'd recommend black around the artwork with a thin white border(on the artwork pages), and black with white text for that dark header with the user icon and watch button. The rounded corners add to the blandness somehow. I like the sharpness of the corners of the current layout, although I think if the corners had a smaller radius on the rounding, that would make it feel more solid while still having some style.
> All around, it looks "Standard Web 2.0".
> 
> The layout is great, however. Everything is organized with related stuff(profile info all together) and the art is better at the top. I like that "favorite dradles" info area(heh), but am hoping that is there ONLY for the previews.


I think they want it to look semi-professional though, and I think colors any brighter would detract from that.
I've noticed that a lot of semi-professional art websites have grays or gray-toned colors as their backgrounds and I think they are trying to get into that trend.
I actually really like the corners and such, it looks very nice (similar to what dA has done), but I just really don't want FA to change..


----------



## thoron (Jan 15, 2010)

As long as it can stretch to fill a wide screen I'm ok with it. Also, I hope it compatible with at least IE7 right off, the last thing I'd care for is a repeat if sofurry where they make a flashy site that looks good only to fine that it won't work for probably half the user's.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 15, 2010)

thoron said:


> As long as it can stretch to fill a wide screen I'm ok with it. Also, I hope it compatible with at least IE7 right off, the last thing I'd care for is a repeat if sofurry where they make a flashy site that looks good only to fine that it won't work for probably half the user's.


If you are using Internet Exploder then you deserve to not have sites work for you.
Also, learn some grammar and spelling please. IE comes with spell check.


----------



## thoron (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> If you are using Internet Exploder then you deserve to not have sites work for you.
> Also, learn some grammar and spelling please. IE comes with spell check.



I'm fairly certain that I spelled every word correctly exept maybe compatible, and I know that I have problems with run on sentences, but at this hour I could truely care less.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> If you are using Internet Exploder then you deserve to not have sites work for you.


Browser fanboyism much?

The new design looks really good.
It's a lot more formal, and a lot more art-centric.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

thoron said:


> As long as it can stretch to fill a wide screen I'm ok with it. Also, I hope it compatible with at least IE7 right off, the last thing I'd care for is a repeat if sofurry where they make a flashy site that looks good only to fine that it won't work for probably half the user's.


As long as it can stretch to fill a wide screen I'm ok with it. Also, I hope *it's* compatible with at least IE7 right off, the last thing I'd care for is a repeat *of* sofurry where they make a flashy site that looks good only to *find* that it won't work for probably half the *users*.



thoron said:


> I'm fairly certain that I spelled every word correctly exept maybe compatible, and I know that I have problems with run on sentences, but at this hour I could truely care less.


Just saying.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 16, 2010)

Nostalgia would plague me forever if the interface was switched to that.  But, I think it's pretty decent-looking.  If it does change, I'll be hoping I can switch it back in my settings or something ._.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Nostalgia would plague me forever if the interface was switched to that.  But, I think it's pretty decent-looking.  If it does change, I'll be hoping I can switch it back in my settings or something ._.


Same here.
And I like that idea.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 16, 2010)

My only thought is that I can't see who's watching and being watched by a person on that page. Not that I can tell, anyway. Otherwise, I like it.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 16, 2010)

lol, choose first option but then when I clicked vote it changed to the middle option on its own. Oh well.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks nice, but I like what we have now.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 16, 2010)

The one that is now is fine for me. All I need is something that doesn't make my eyes suicide.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> My only thought is that I can't see who's watching and being watched by a person on that page. Not that I can tell, anyway. Otherwise, I like it.


Favourites and Watchers are at the top. :]



NewfDraggie said:


> lol, choose first option but then when I clicked vote it changed to the middle option on its own. Oh well.


It's okay. The people who want it are still winning.
D: ...


----------



## thoron (Jan 16, 2010)

I just noticed that the shouts don't have a date on them. Also I hope it comes with a template option.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Favourites and Watchers are at the top. :]



No no, I mean who's watching _Nambroth_?


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> No no, I mean who's watching _Nambroth_?


Yea, all of those things are in her inbox.
She's submitted 201 pieces, not 12355. Then is her comments, her inbox journals, and all the watches and favourites she's gotten.
(I think the numbers are exaggerated for preview purpose.)


----------



## Rafeal (Jan 16, 2010)

Personally, I think just about anything would be better than the current interface.



@Kiszka -  Please be more considerate of other people.  They do not remark into places like this to have you correcting them.  Try doing that to some ordinary person on the street and see how they react to your bossiness.  Politeness is keen in getting along with others and having a reasonable discourse.


----------



## thoron (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Yea, all of those things are in her inbox.
> She's submitted 201 pieces, not 12355. Then is her comments, her inbox journals, and all the watches and favourites she's gotten.
> (I think the numbers are exaggerated for preview purpose.)



I think he's talking about the two lists at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

thoron said:


> I think he's talking about the two lists at the bottom of the page.


What lists?
And anyways, he was looking for how to know whom you are watching and I told him where i thought it was so... yea, Im not sure where you are going with this.



Rafeal said:


> @Kiszka - Please be more considerate of other people. They do not remark into places like this to have you correcting them. Try doing that to some ordinary person on the street and see how they react to your bossiness. Politeness is keen in getting along with others and having a reasonable discourse.


Don't care.


----------



## Ben (Jan 17, 2010)

Rafeal said:


> @Kiszka -  Please be more considerate of other people.  They do not remark into places like this to have you correcting them.  Try doing that to some ordinary person on the street and see how they react to your bossiness.  Politeness is keen in getting along with others and having a reasonable discourse.


At the same time, acting condescending isn't going to win you much praise either.

Although yes, IE be damned, it's still important to make a site work with it. :V


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 17, 2010)

thoron said:


> I just noticed that the shouts don't have a date on them. Also I hope it comes with a template option.


Amongst other things, yes.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 17, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> What lists?
> And anyways, he was looking for how to know whom you are watching and I told him where i thought it was so... yea, Im not sure where you are going with this.



Listen to me.

Take a look at the current FA userpage of anyone. Look at mine, for example.

Down at the bottom, on the left, underneath my favorites, are two lists. One tells everyone who I'm watching, and the other one tells everyone who's watching me. The new UI has neither. This is my concern. It's not a huge one, of course, but it's a loss of functionality (I like to see if I'm being watched by people who are only watching a few people, for instance).

Does this make sense? I'm only continuing this because it's irritating me.


----------



## Rafeal (Jan 17, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Don't care.



Obviously!


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> Listen to me.
> 
> Take a look at the current FA userpage of anyone. Look at mine, for example.
> 
> ...


Well, when you say 'Look at the lists' you need to be a little more specific than that because otherwise I'm going to think that you are talking about the NEW interface and not the old one. That's not my fault that you were unspecific.

So, Yes, I do know which lists you are talking about and while I Dont know where the list of people that you are watching is, like said, I think the list of people that are watching you is under 'favourites and watchers'.
Also, I have a feeling that this is an example of what you will see when you look at someone Else's page and not your own.

Notice how it says that Nambroth is signed in, but then it says 'WATCH' at the top of the userpage? I doubt that when you go to your own page, it's going to say that. So, that means that the design of your Own home page is going to be different from what we are seeing, and for all we know that spot will be where it has a button to take you to the people you watch.

Calm down, I think that the FA staff know what they are doing, and aren't going to forget to put things like that in. This is only a temporary preview, not the final draft.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 17, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Calm down, I think that the FA staff know what they are doing, and aren't going to forget to put things like that in. This is only a temporary preview, not the final draft.


Building, designing and customizing the flow of the site is more important a list. We can add list, date/time stamps and everything else as we go. =)


----------



## DeAtHrApToR (Jan 17, 2010)

I personally love the preview, it is so streamline and organized.


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 17, 2010)

I just hope the new interface is designed to work with all the popular browsers.

I stopped uploading my stuff to and using YiffStar when they switched to SoFurry and the browser compatibility is now so broken I can't even click on thumbnails to see the pictures!  And their answer is that they are not to be bothered with little things like making their site work with browsers they don't use.  I should switch if I want to go to their site.  Screw that.

I do Javascript work.  I know what a pain in the ass retrofitting browser compatability into a site can be.  So here is hoping the FA team is keeping an eye on this from the start.  

Hint: Use JQuery. 

Edit: Oh, I like the look of the new design.  As long as no features go a-vanishing it should be a nice change.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 17, 2010)

It looks all right. Not much else to say.


----------



## Firehazard (Jan 19, 2010)

Is this still in mockup form then?  I can't say I'm disappointed that we're ditching Eevee's design, but it looks like every new idea he came up with has been thrown out with the bathwater.  The continuous watchstream that includes both art and journals and that you never have to clear was a great idea.  As was an expanded, semi-customizable (as in content, not layout/design, dear god no) user info page similar to the User Profile we have now but with its own page (which would double as the new home for Commission Info).

That said, I like the way things are laid out on the page for the most part.  I've been thinking for a while now that we need to break from the deviantART clone style, and this does that well, putting the art up top because it's supposed to be what people come to see.  I can't tell if the big picture is a Featured Submission or Most Recent, and I got to thinking -- maybe it could be both?  Like, when you first go there it's the Featured Submission, but then when you mouse over the thumbs it changes to them?

Maybe I'll try working some of my Photoshop wizardry on this picture tomorrow.


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the new design its a bit more organized


----------



## Carenath (Jan 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> Although yes, IE be damned, it's still important to make a site work with it. :V


It is advantageous (if not important) to make a site standards-compliant, if it passes the W3C Validator, it should work and look the same for most users, including those using IE8. Any minor issues between them can be sorted with Javascript and CSS.

IE6 is dead and unsafe, no one should be using it anymore.. those that are should switch to an alternative or upgrade to IE8.
IE7 users should upgrade to IE8 anyway, Microsoft pushed it out over Windows Update and it comes with Windows 7.



Firehazard said:


> Is this still in mockup form then?  I can't say I'm disappointed that we're ditching Eevee's design, but it looks like every new idea he came up with has been thrown out with the bathwater.  The continuous watchstream that includes both art and journals and that you never have to clear was a great idea.  As was an expanded, semi-customizable (as in content, not layout/design, dear god no) user info page similar to the User Profile we have now but with its own page (which would double as the new home for Commission Info).


Who said anything about ditching Eevee's design? He worked on Ferrox, this current UI change, is just a new skin for the existing codebase, nothing to do with Eevee at all.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the new UI looks pretty good. It'll be a nice upgrade from the current aging interface without really breaking away from the feeling the site has. Looks sleek and pretty intuitive from the mock-up.

Also, I love websites that don't have white backgrounds. The internet is so god damn bright.


----------



## Firehazard (Jan 19, 2010)

Carenath said:


> It is advantageous (if not important) to make a site standards-compliant, if it passes the W3C Validator, it should work and look the same for most users, including those using IE8. Any minor issues between them can be sorted with Javascript and CSS.
> 
> IE6 is dead and unsafe, no one should be using it anymore.. those that are should switch to an alternative or upgrade to IE8.
> IE7 users should upgrade to IE8 anyway, Microsoft pushed it out over Windows Update and it comes with Windows 7.


This.  Normally I would rather ensure compatibility at least one version number back, but ... standards support.  Finally we live in a world where you don't have to learn any special tricks to make it work with IE, even if it is only the newest version of IE.  I say drop IE7 like it's IE6.  Don't even test for it.  Hell, make everyone using it get a pop-up telling them to upgrade or even redirect them to an error page forbidding them entry until they do, for all I care.



Carenath said:


> Who said anything about ditching Eevee's design? He worked on Ferrox, this current UI change, is just a new skin for the existing codebase, nothing to do with Eevee at all.


Seeing how this mockup has clearly different features than his prototype, then yes, implementing it exactly as it looks _would_ require making some changes to the actual codebase.  I'm willing to assume the designer just wasn't aware of what Eevee had come up with, and that the final version will be adjusted accordingly.  But I'd _better_ be right about that.

EDIT: Oh, also a suggestion I forgot I had.  I notice the stats like "Comments Given", "Comments Received", etc. are above the tab bar in this design.  Wouldn't that mean they'd also appear on the other tabs?  Because if we moved the tabs up, the space underneath could have different functions on different pages, like browse settings or "limit by tags" on the gallery and favorites pages for example.  Not sure what could go there on the journal or user profile though.


----------



## Firehazard (Jan 19, 2010)

One other thing, and this is to Dragoneer personally: Why the hell did you only post this on Twitter?  Every time I'm forced to go to someone's Twitter page I feel like I've stepped back in time and into Usenet, if Usenet had been designed by chimps with no sense of interface design.  Hence why I don't have an account on it myself, and hence why I don't expect to need one in order to keep up with a piece of news as important as this.

Among other means to disseminate information on this very site: (A) The news box on the home page, which you never fucking use. (B) THIS FORUM. (C) Fender's journal. (D) Your journal if you'd rather be a narcissistic prick about it.  All of which are officially part of this site, and all of which (except the first one) provide a method of responding directly where you can actually see what's being said by whom on a single page.

I am getting so fucking sick of Twitter being used as a substitute for stuff we never _needed_ a substitute for in the first place.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 19, 2010)

I still don't get where corporations and websites get off telling users how to run their systems. What does IE8 offer than IE7 doesn't? Why must we upgrade every time an upgrade is shoved down our throats? Is it really that hard to allow for people to use current, non-shitty software? (And I ask the last one in all honesty, I don't know.)


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 20, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Is this still in mockup form then?  I can't say I'm disappointed that we're ditching Eevee's design, but it looks like every new idea he came up with has been thrown out with the bathwater.  The continuous watchstream that includes both art and journals and that you never have to clear was a great idea.  As was an expanded, semi-customizable (as in content, not layout/design, dear god no) user info page similar to the User Profile we have now but with its own page (which would double as the new home for Commission Info).
> 
> That said, I like the way things are laid out on the page for the most part.  I've been thinking for a while now that we need to break from the deviantART clone style, and this does that well, putting the art up top because it's supposed to be what people come to see.  I can't tell if the big picture is a Featured Submission or Most Recent, and I got to thinking -- maybe it could be both?  Like, when you first go there it's the Featured Submission, but then when you mouse over the thumbs it changes to them?
> 
> Maybe I'll try working some of my Photoshop wizardry on this picture tomorrow.


How is FA in any way at all, a dA clone? ?__?



Firehazard said:


> One other thing, and this is to Dragoneer personally: Why the hell did you only post this on Twitter?  Every time I'm forced to go to someone's Twitter page I feel like I've stepped back in time and into Usenet, if Usenet had been designed by chimps with no sense of interface design.  Hence why I don't have an account on it myself, and hence why I don't expect to need one in order to keep up with a piece of news as important as this.
> 
> Among other means to disseminate information on this very site: (A) The news box on the home page, which you never fucking use. (B) THIS FORUM. (C) Fender's journal. (D) Your journal if you'd rather be a narcissistic prick about it.  All of which are officially part of this site, and all of which (except the first one) provide a method of responding directly where you can actually see what's being said by whom on a single page.
> 
> I am getting so fucking sick of Twitter being used as a substitute for stuff we never _needed_ a substitute for in the first place.


FA's Twitter is *one* click away from every FA page. Why is that so bothersome for you? =/



TakeWalker said:


> I still don't get where corporations and websites get off telling users how to run their systems. What does IE8 offer than IE7 doesn't? Why must we upgrade every time an upgrade is shoved down our throats? Is it really that hard to allow for people to use current, non-shitty software? (And I ask the last one in all honesty, I don't know.)


I don't upgrade Internet Exploder because I've moved into the 21st century. ;D


----------



## fwLogCGI (Jan 20, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> subscriptions like dA, that disable ads?


Get an adblocker.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 20, 2010)

fwLogCGI said:


> Get an adblocker.


It might just be a fluke.. but.. when I browse dA with the adblocker enabled.. it breaks some of the site's functionalty.

IE8 provides for increased standards compliance... why should website designers bend-over backwards to ensure lazy users, using a broken browser, can browse a site.. when (certainly in FA's case) users of compliant (or non broken) browsers are in the majority?

Edit: When this UI skin/template is finalised.. there are plans to create a forum skin to match it, so that the main site and forum will have a similar look and feel.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 20, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> One other thing, and this is to Dragoneer personally: Why the hell did you only post this on Twitter?  Every time I'm forced to go to someone's Twitter page I feel like I've stepped back in time and into Usenet, if Usenet had been designed by chimps with no sense of interface design.  Hence why I don't have an account on it myself, and hence why I don't expect to need one in order to keep up with a piece of news as important as this.


Sometimes I post things to the forum first, sometimes I post things to Twitter, sometimes I post things to the site. I do this so I can get a variety of feedback and different people chiming in.

The first time I posted the preview was to my FA journal. The second time to Twitter. I get a lot of good feedback from a lot of different people as opposed to the same old people who post in the same places. It helps me reach more of a varied audience.



Firehazard said:


> Among other means to disseminate information on this very site: (A) The news box on the home page, which you never fucking use. (B) THIS FORUM. (C) Fender's journal. (D) Your journal if you'd rather be a narcissistic prick about it.  All of which are officially part of this site, and all of which (except the first one) provide a method of responding directly where you can actually see what's being said by whom on a single page.
> 
> I am getting so fucking sick of Twitter being used as a substitute for stuff we never _needed_ a substitute for in the first place.


We have used the news boxes before in the past, and quite a bit. most people tend to gloss over them a bit, and don't pay them much attention. As for Fender, most people do not watch Fender, so relaying that information out to everybody makes it a bit harder (that said, we have plans to change that).

Personally, it sounds like you're more angry at Twitter than you are anything. But fret not. We don't /only/ use that.


----------



## Moddex (Jan 20, 2010)

I personally love the interface. But I agree with the others. There should be a template choice option to go back to FA Classic or the new interface. Some slight tweaking here and there would do the new interface nicely such as time stamp tags, maybe in a small print off to the corner of a comment or journal entry.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 21, 2010)

fwLogCGI said:


> Get an adblocker.


Firefox, yay!


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it, but at least I won't have to scroll through people's profiles who have a whole page of bullshit under their "Profile info" section.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe all websites need to have flashing neon text, or it just looks terrible.

Also, it needs graphs and stuff. Activity, people favouriting an artists work over time, etc. Graphs are awesome.

What would be really good though,is the option to watch an artist, but not their journals. I could name several people who I watch for art, but they are constantly deleting, updating or making new ones.

Actually, when you are watching someone and they delete something they've submitted, leaving their name to it rather than "User deleted this submission/journal" would be nice, as most nights I get one or two journals that have been deleted, and they are anonymous. And it happens so often that I'd love to know who it is and stop watching them for being annoying.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

Holy shit I actually like it. 

Do change the pill buttons though, they look terribly amateur-ish. It's also odd to have to click something to view someone's favorites. Lastly, how are you going to enforce that all the thumbnails in the gallery preview be square? Could very well turn out to be one of those things that's good on paper but frustrating for the artists in the long run (for example, how would it make a square thumb out of the really friggin' tall thing I recently submitted?).

\Hay, how about page shout comment threading?


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm liking what I'm seeing, but I do believe users would be able to see who they are watching and who's watching at the extreme bottom of the page. Also, change the orange logo, seems to revolve around foxes and that just wont do.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like to know the timetable in which this new UI will be taking place.  How long will it take until we can see it (or see a beta perhaps)?  I personally think it's better than the DeviantArt interface, as it is a welcome change that many of us have been waiting quite some time for.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 29, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I would like to know the timetable in which this new UI will be taking place.  How long will it take until we can see it (or see a beta perhaps)?  I personally think it's better than the DeviantArt interface, as it is a welcome change that many of us have been waiting quite some time for.


There is no timetable as of yet.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Link of the Day suggestion: Deluxe Hugs*

Will there be a beta before the final release? I really can't wait, and when the time comes I would not mind getting involved and dealing with the bugs.  Yes, I am that excited over it.


----------



## Mongoose_ink (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it, if the button colors are toned down a bit.

My big question is, where will the ads go?  I know some people hate seeing ads, but some of us actually use them, and find them good ways to learn about products, services or conventions we might have otherwise glossed over.

Where will the ads be placed in the new layout?  Right now being on the left side gives them great visibility without being intrusive.


----------



## FeralHusky (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks nice, but i still prefer the old look...
Btw when is this change happening? and if we don't like the changes can we still go back to old look(the current look)

 there is one thing you should add to this UI. something that tells you that the person is watching you, or you are watching them, and if you are both watching each other. like a symbol or something to say it, next the "watch" button. For those people that have alot of watchers, its easier to track...

Also a few different back ground colours, would give it more life, like Dark blue, dark purple, Red and Green.. or Themes like a summer or Winter one...


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems.. intensive...


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Seems.. intensive...



Doesn't to me. If I had to estimate just from looks,

(_Intensiveness Units_) --------------->
*Current FA*|--------[UI Proposal]---------------------------------------|*Goddamn dA*


----------



## Aurali (Feb 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Doesn't to me. If I had to estimate just from looks,
> 
> (_Intensiveness Units_) --------------->
> *Current FA*|--------[UI Proposal]---------------------------------------|*Goddamn dA*



FA already complains about bandwidth problems... I just wonder how a new UI will effect this.


----------



## Yaps (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks more classy!


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

Aurali said:


> FA already complains about bandwidth problems... I just wonder how a new UI will effect this.



No, they just upgraded their bandwidth by 50% a month ago or so.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Has this even been turned into programming code?  Please Dragoneer tell us when we can expect this to happen if it ever does, some of us have been waiting for this for awhile.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 26, 2010)

There has been no time frame placed on it, and it's pretty much been said that "It's done when it's done.".
Twitter also said they won't rush it.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Feb 27, 2010)

The new one's looking great. I just hope that they'll have both a dark and light version like they do now. Personally likes the darker themes, but i know there are many who prefer lighter ones. (weirdos) X'D


----------



## kjorteo (Feb 28, 2010)

Personally, I think it looks way too...bubbly, I think is the word for it, with all the rounded corners and separate windows for everything.  The last time I saw a layout like that was Yiffit, and thanks to that, even if FA's actual engine and functionality is unchanged, this new mockup just _looks_ like some sort of excessively widget-heavy nightmare engine.  It's...intimidating.


----------

